# Library E-book and Audio book help



## alcina (Jul 2, 2009)

My problem is that I downloaded some library books - which I'd done before - but they won't show up properly. I had Twilight from the same library and it worked just fine. Now the new downloads aren't working and I get this message:


> The selected item could not be opened. Please use your computer to visit Amazon.com and click on "ManageYourKindle" on the the "your account" page for help in solving this issue


A friend has tried and tried and we can't find the answer. I am overseas at the moment and we first thought that it was a date issue, but I turned my wireless on and the Kindle 2 updated the time just fine (and took Twilight away as it was expired from the library).

The book is encoded with my PID and converted and this has been double checked.

I have tried to do the hard reset by sliding the slider over for 15 seconds and no go.

We've tried three different books with the same result.

It's extremely frustrating. Any ideas would be great coz I want to be able to do this LOL


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Are you sure that when you did the conversion, you put the PID in quotation marks like "12345*67"?


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Library books?  If there are library books available for kindle I would be very interested in hearing more


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Miranda7 said:


> Library books? If there are library books available for kindle I would be very interested in hearing more


Me too. Do you just go online to your local library and download a loaner book? Do you have to code it someway? Very interesting concept.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I just wanted to jump in here with information about library ebooks (and other digital media).

If your library has good funding, it may have subscriptions to OverDrive and/or NetLibrary. These are providers of ebooks and audiobooks that libraries can rent for their members to download. (OverDrive is the best, with the biggest selection and most user-friendly download interface.) It works a lot like dead tree library books - the library buys/rents a specific number of copies of the ebook (or audiobook), and patrons can download them to their ebook reader or MP3 player. Once the loan period expires, the ebook or audiobook becomes available for someone else to use.

To find out if your local library subscribes to OverDrive or NetLibrary, call them or visit their website. If they don't (smaller libraries may not have the funding), then check with libraries in nearby counties or your state library. (You may have to pay a non-resident fee, but it'll be well worth the cost.) If none of them have digital collections, then check other states. Since downloading is done via the internet, and returns are automatic, you don't have to live in the same state as the library you choose (as long as they allow out-of-state patrons).

Here is a list of libraries that may be able to lend to you:
http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/EBook_Lending_Libraries#Limited_Access

And here's a database of libraries that partner with OverDrive:
http://search.overdrive.com/

The New York Public Library used to allow out-of-state memberships, but they've recently stopped (unfortunately... they had a great collection!). If you live near Washington DC, they allow non-resident memberships for only $20, but you have to go in person to register. Just search the two websites above and see what you can find. Hopefully your state library has good funding, and a good selection of digital media.

Once you find a library that meets your needs, you'll need to understand how to convert library ebooks to work on your Kindle. If the book is in MobiPocket format, you can convert them to work on your Kindle by using a script (it just adds your Kindle's ID to the books to make it readable on your Kindle). The DRM and due date is left intact, so it'll expire when it's supposed to. (You'll have to download software, then learn how to run the script via your computer's command prompt. I'm planning to write a step-by-step guide to help non-geeky folks learn how to do this, but haven't yet.)

You can also convert ebooks that are in Adobe Digital format via stripping the DRM (Digital Rights Management) from them and then transferring them to your Kindle. This is iffy legally, but if you're not intending to distribute the book to others, or sell it, and delete it as soon as by the library's due date (and not plan to keep it forever), then many don't think it's iffy ethically. It's just like checking out a dead tree book, and then returning it when you're finished.

If you're listening to audiobooks, then you don't have to worry about scripts or stripping DRM. All you need is a good MP3 player and you're set. To see a list of devices that are compatible with OverDrive, see http://www.overdrive.com/resources/drc/ (Don't get an iPod if you want the most flexibility - other devices will play more formats.)

I hope this helps. Let me know if you have any questions and I'll be happy to help.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Dianna, I will check out my library and all the sites you listed.  Great job!

Beth


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just installed Overdrive onto my computer and then came back to the Boards and found this thread.  I'm downloading an audiobook as I type this, and I'm going to browse their e-book selection.  I belong to the library in Steubenville, Ohio.  
deb


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

drenee said:


> I just installed Overdrive onto my computer and then came back to the Boards and found this thread. I'm downloading an audiobook as I type this, and I'm going to browse their e-book selection. I belong to the library in Steubenville, Ohio.
> deb


I used to live in Steubenville, OH, many, many years ago when I was just a kid. I am excited to check out my library!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The best thing about this is I'm currently at my mom's in Fairmont, WV, but I can do all of this online.  I did not have to make a trip to the library.
deb


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

drenee said:


> The best thing about this is I'm currently at my mom's in Fairmont, WV, but I can do all of this online. I did not have to make a trip to the library.
> deb


What did we ever do without the internet?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't remember.
deb


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

You must be a lot younger than I.  I can remember no anything.  Tee hee.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do remember a time without internet, and a time with bad internet.  But it's made life so much easier I just don't want to remember.  
deb


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Some things are better forgotten.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Bookishmom,

thanks so much for posting the information. I looked at those listed on overdrive and my library is listed!!! I'm doing a happy dance!!! Very excited happy dance.  Ok now I"m depressed......got to go study instead of read LOL but I"m still sooo happy!!!!

theresam


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for all of the info, I've found a library in my state that has ebook formats through.  Where do I find out how to convert the books to work on my kindle?  Is there a site for that? 

Thank you very much for the help, I appreciate it!!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> (You'll have to download software, then learn how to run the script via your computer's command prompt. I'm planning to write a step-by-step guide to help non-geeky folks learn how to do this, but haven't yet.)
> 
> Warmly,
> Dianna


I would love to have directions on how to do this!!! 
Theresam


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies and Gents,

I posted step-by-step instructions in a new post (so it wouldn't get buried). It's titled "How to read library ebooks on your Kindle" and it's in this same forum (Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting). Let me know if you have any questions or problems as you're following the steps. 

*EDITED: The instructions were pulled by the moderators. I'm sorry!*


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

drenee said:


> I just installed Overdrive onto my computer and then came back to the Boards and found this thread. I'm downloading an audiobook as I type this, and I'm going to browse their e-book selection. I belong to the library in Steubenville, Ohio.
> deb


Deb, you probably have access to ClevNet, which is a great cooperative in Ohio that has a very good selection (maybe even better than NYC and DCs!). I'm jealous!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had planned on doing some shopping and going out to eat yesterday, but after discovering what all my library offered via internet I stayed home all afternoon.
deb


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

drenee said:


> I had planned on doing some shopping and going out to eat yesterday, but after discovering what all my library offered via internet I stayed home all afternoon.
> deb


Yep I spend hours finding books to listen to.


----------



## harfner (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey, cool!


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I posted step-by-step instructions in a new post (so it wouldn't get buried). It's titled "How to read library ebooks on your Kindle" and it's in this same forum (Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting). Let me know if you have any questions or problems as you're following the steps.


I'm sorry, ladies and gents, but the moderators removed my How-To post pending discussion. My guess is that some think that "Kindlizing" library ebooks is illegal. It isn't, however, because you're not stripping DRM and you're not changing the due date (nor removing the due date) - the books disappear or are inaccessible from your Kindle when they're due.

Regardless, I've enjoyed helping several of you discover the joy of library ebooks and am glad my instructions where helpful to you.

Happy reading!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure my library site talked about reading the library books on e-readers.  My library has books available for Sony readers.
deb


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, that's one of the advantages of the Sony reader. You can read library ebooks in it. Too bad Amazon doesn't allow kindles to do it.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

drenee said:


> I'm pretty sure my library site talked about reading the library books on e-readers. My library has books available for Sony readers.
> deb


Yes, Sony has been at the forefront with this, and that's why many folks are now buying Sony eReaders (especially the 505 model) instead of the Kindle. I really hope Amazon does whatever they need to do to make the Kindle compatible with at least the Mobipocket library ebooks - it would be a nearly perfect device then!

I don't know if they'll be able to make it compatible with the Adobe files (EPUB and PDF), because the Kindle doesn't natively support those types of files. Unfortunately, it seems that libraries are providing more and more Adobe books than Mobipocket books now (maybe 1/3 more, or double more). It's a shame, though, because (in my opinion) mobi format looks so much better than Adobe.

Anyway... enough rambling...


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been discussing my how-to instructions via PM with someone and it reminded me that (believe it or not) all of the instructions that I posted are in the Amazon's "Kindle Community" message boards by one of their very own customers, and Amazon has *not* taken it down. I added more detail to the instructions to help non-nerdy folks, but it's all there. I was surprised Amazon hadn't taken it down, but forgot all about it until I was talking to someone via PM.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The other thread has been moved pending discussion by the moderators. No decision has been made yet as to whether to remove it or restore it. We're researching the topic and waiting for feedback and guidance from the other moderators. We appreciate your patience in this.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the update luvmy4brats.

I agree it's a bummer that amazon doesn't/hasn't updated the kindle so we can rent from the library and read other formats. But then again, I guess they are in the business of selling books so maybe they just want you going to them. It would make it the best option out there.  

theresam


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, my local libraries don't have e-books as an option, or I might be tempted to get a Sony to supplement my Kindle..... The new Coolio e-readers may do library books as well, I haven't really looked into it...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Unfortunately, my local libraries don't have e-books as an option, or I might be tempted to get a Sony to supplement my Kindle..... The new Coolio e-readers may do library books as well, I haven't really looked into it...


OK - so wouldn't it be a hoot if all of us committed to public libraries wound up having to go to Sony e-readers in order to be able to support our public libraries.

I love my KK to death & never intend to travel with a paper book ever again. But in this economy & with 3 (count them 3) children in private college, and 2 parents working in the non-profit sector, I cannot afford to BUY every book I want to read! I USE MY PUBLIC LIBRARY. So Amazon - please get on board with supporting public library access!

(Yes I could tell my 3 kids, sorry, you'll need to transfer to public schools because Mom wants to support her Kindle habit & needs to buy more Kindle-books.







That would go over like WTF)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I hear you.... I love my local libraries.... I kept getting my books from them six months after I got my Kindle.... Then one day, it was all over... I haven't picked up a library book, other than a few reference materials - since.... 

I still go there to pick up music and audiobooks now and then; and I do continue to support them with book and audio/visual donations.... After trying to unload my CDs in yard sales for the last three years, the last 50 or so are getting donated tomorrow, along with a whole bunch of VHS tapes.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> (Yes I could tell my 3 kids, sorry, you'll need to transfer to public schools because Mom wants to support her Kindle habit & needs to buy more Kindle-books.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that's about the same way it would go over with me telling my mom that I need to borrow money because I need more kindle-books 

thank goodness for swagbucks, helping me out some. But there are lots of series that I want to read but not purchase and I really don't want go back to dtv. I'm soo spoiled!!

theresam


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Another sad fact is that so many cities are currently lacking funds that any hope of establishing decent ebook collections has been shelved for now, so to speak.    Those that already have access to digital content are very fortunate.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, unfortunately they've decided to pull the thread. Not because it's illegal (it's not), but because of their financial relationship with Amazon. They're affiliates and make money every time someone purchases a Kindle or other Amazon products through the links here, so they don't want to do anything that might make Amazon pull their affiliation. I'm sorry, everyone... I tried!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I think the script that does this (I have it and LOVE it for library books) is the same one Amazon sent a Cease and Desist to mobileread for..


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

luvmy4brats said:


> The other thread has been moved pending discussion by the moderators. No decision has been made yet as to whether to remove it or restore it. We're researching the topic and waiting for feedback and guidance from the other moderators. We appreciate your patience in this.


Just to follow up - we've updated our Forum Decorum to clarify our stance on this. Here's the added language:



> PID tools: Utilities that derive personal identifiers (PID) for your Kindle reader are considered by Amazon to be in violation of their terms of service. We do not allow posts that provide how-to instructions, source code, or links for obtaining these scripts.


Thanks for understanding.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

patchymama said:


> I think the script that does this (I have it and LOVE it for library books) is the same one Amazon sent a Cease and Desist to mobileread for..


From what I understand, it's not. Amazon has the links, instructions, etc., for how to do this on their own site (on their message boards). Why would they send a cease and desist to other forums for what they have up on their own site? (It's been posted in their Kindle Community forums since February 2008.) They sent the cease and desist for the deDRMing scripts. From what people over there have said, MobileRead agreed to take down the PID scripts because of their financial relationship with Amazon (they didn't want to lose it). I don't think we'll ever know the full story, though, unless we had access to their personal communications, but the fact that Amazon has the very thing supposedly banned from MobileRead and this forum speaks for itself. I would post the link to it, but I think it would be against Forum Decorum. The bottom line, however, is that we can't post how-to info on these message boards, or discuss it on these message boards, so I guess we better not.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> They're affiliates and make money every time someone purchases a Kindle or other Amazon products through the links here, so they don't want to do anything that might make Amazon pull their affiliation.


I would like to remind everyone that it is Amazon's affiliate relationship with KindleBoards that allows this board to exist and grow. The monies received from Amazon pay for a majority of the server costs and bandwidth.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

patchymama said:


> I think the script that does this (I have it and LOVE it for library books) is the same one Amazon sent a Cease and Desist to mobileread for..


Yes, you are correct.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41929


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I would like to remind everyone that it is Amazon's affiliate relationship with KindleBoards that allows this board to exist and grow. The monies received from Amazon pay for a majority of the server costs and bandwidth.


I told Harvey that an even more lucrative affiliate is Google. Maybe he can look into that, too.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, you are correct.
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41929


I see where our language is causing confusion. Amazon sent them a takedown request, not a cease and desist. From what I understand, these are two very different things. MobileRead decided to honor their request to keep their affiliation. Learning your device's PID is not illegal, Amazon just doesn't think it's in their best interest. I disagree, though, because I think if they'd work with libraries like Sony is doing, more people would buy the Kindle. It's a major selling point for the Sony.

I understand why MobileRead took the stance they did because their Amazon affiliation brings revenue. I really like how they stated in their message that they didn't believe the way Amazon did, that everyone could discuss it, but not post how-to instructions, and freely allow people to post threads and enough information for people to find out how to do the scripts themselves. They keep their affiliation, yet help people behind the scenes just the same. It's a fine line, but benefits both themselves and their members.

Anyway, has anyone found any libraries with good digital media in their state? I know about Ohio's, but how about the rest of you? I was able to get a NYPL membership before they stopped doing that, and will get one from DC the next time I visit. Remember that even if your library doesn't provide ebooks (or has a small collection) they may provide digital audiobooks. The libraries in my state seem to have OverDrive subscriptions, but only for audiobooks, not ebooks.

I prefer eBooks myself, although there are some readers that make audiobooks the better choice. Karen Marie Moning's Highlander series has a wonderful reader - Phil Gigante. JD Robb's In Death series has a great reader (but NetLibrary's collection doesn't have the same reader, so go with OverDrive's downloads), and Susan Elizabeth Phillips also has a great reader for her books (well, had a great reader - she passed away unexpectedly a couple of years ago). Also, the Outlander series is said to have a wonderful reader. If I think of any more, I'll post here, but that's enough to get you started exploring audiobooks if you like these authors.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm slow reader/listener so I'm wondering what will happen to audiobook or ebooks after subscription expires? Subscription is like 2 weeks right? I understand for some audiobook, you can burn to CD or transfer to mp3 devices.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I'm slow reader/listener so I'm wondering what will happen to audiobook or ebooks after subscription expires? Subscription is like 2 weeks right? I understand for some audiobook, you can burn to CD or transfer to mp3 devices.


Most libraries will let you choose your checkout period (7, 14, or 21 days). At that time, the book will either disappear from your Kindle or you won't be able to open it when you click on it. We've found that audiobooks don't expire off our MP3 devices, but we delete it once we're finished with it. If you're a slow reader, you may enjoy audiobooks more than ebooks. In my family, those of us who read quickly tend to like ebooks better because we can read in one day what it would take a week to listen to on audio (plus we tend to get sleepy when we listen to audiobooks - I have no idea why!). Those who read slowly, or who don't comprehend what they read as easily, enjoy audiobooks a lot more. If you download a book from NetLibrary instead of OverDrive, I think the checkout period is longer than 21 days... I can't remember. Regardless, if it expires before you're finished with it, all you have to do is re-check it out.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I understand for some audiobook, you can burn to CD or transfer to mp3 devices.


Oops, I forgot this part. I think that in some cases you can burn to CD, but I'm not positive. You can definitely transfer to MP3 devices - that's what we always do.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

What I've found is:
1) as you look at each audiobook on the library site, it will tell you whether you are "allowed" to burn it to CD
2) all can be transferred to an mp3 player
3) you first download to your PC & then transfer to the mp3 player
4) if you don't transfer to a player, you can listen on your PC; the "license" that expires will not permit you to listen your PC after the expiration date; but
5) I've never had an audiobook become unplayable on my mp3 player after the expiration of the license on my PC

Of course, I delete the audiobook from my player after I've finished. Then for ones I want to listen to more than once and don't want to have to wait for them to become available through the library (you often times have to place a hold on an audiobook because it's already "checked out" to someone else), I get them through my audible.com account.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks BookishMom and CegAbq. I've never listen to audiobook before so it'll be interesting to see how it will be.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I got lucky, my library has a subscription for overdrive for audio and ebooks. I think most of the pierce Co. WA have the subscription but not totally positive.

I like audio books when I'm driving or want to do something and read, like sewing or crosstitch. Or when I was working I was allowed to listen to my ipod so I played ebooks sometimes and music the other. Depending on mood 

theresam


----------



## Brooke (Jan 19, 2009)

I just discovered that my library has downloadable audiobooks through OverDrive.  Can I download these audio books to my Kindle?  If so, can someone give me step-by-remedial step on how this is done (I am very computer illiterate).  

The audio formats available through download at my library are WMA(?) or MP3.  The options for a WMA download are PC, burn to CD, WMA or iPod.  The options for an MP3 download are PC, MAC, burn to CD, WMA, iPod, or MP3.

I would love to be able to listen to audiobooks on my K1, and this seems to be a very economical way to do that if the K1 will allow it.  

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

merging this with the other thread on the topic of library books/audiobooks.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Ann, can you rename this thread "Library eBooks and Audiobook Help" so it will reflect its new direction? Or I can start a new thread, if you'd like. Let me know!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good idea!  Re-named:  new posts will show the new name as does the first post so that's how it's listed on the thread menu.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Brooke said:


> I just discovered that my library has downloadable audiobooks through OverDrive. Can I download these audio books to my Kindle? If so, can someone give me step-by-remedial step on how this is done (I am very computer illiterate).
> 
> The audio formats available through download at my library are WMA(?) or MP3. The options for a WMA download are PC, burn to CD, WMA or iPod. The options for an MP3 download are PC, MAC, burn to CD, WMA, iPod, or MP3.
> 
> Thanks!


I think both Kindles are optimized for audiobooks purchased from Audible.com. I've listened to those just fine on the Kindle, but very much prefer my MP3 player to listen to audiobooks. (You can walk around to listen and not have to carry the Kindle with you, and the sound is better. I really like SanDisk's Sansa Clip - you can clip it to your shirt or whatever and carry on with whatever you're doing. I got one at Wal-Mart that had 8G capacity for less than $50.)

Are you certain you don't want to purchase an MP3 player to listen to audiobooks? If not, then I think you'll have to download the MP3 version of audiobooks in order to listen to them on your Kindle, and you'll have to transfer them via your Kindle's USB cable into your Music folder to listen to them. I think. I don't think either Kindle is compatible with WMA files, but I'm not sure. I'm sorry I can't be more help to you. Hopefully someone else who listens to audiobooks on their Kindles can help more.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good idea! Re-named: new posts will show the new name as does the first post so that's how it's listed on the thread menu.


Thanks so much! {{{hugs to you!}}}


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Unfortunately, my local libraries don't have e-books as an option, or I might be tempted to get a Sony to supplement my Kindle.


I meant to reply to this before. I do plan on getting a Sony for this reason. I want a 3rd ebook reader - I have a lot of kids, have two Kindles, but want a 3rd device because we're all so spoiled and fight over the readers!

I know how to do the KindleFix script so I can read library ebooks on my Kindle, but it would still be nice to have a Sony so I have a reader that natively reads different formats, is going in the direction of providing their customers more open access to ebooks not purchased from them, and so in case KindleFix and other scripts stop working due to a software change I can keep reading library ebooks on the Sony.

Did that make any sense at all? I'm waiting for the next version of Sony to come out before I purchase, though, because it's rumored to have instant download capability via wifi, as well as some of the other features that our Kindles have.


----------



## Brooke (Jan 19, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> Are you certain you don't want to purchase an MP3 player to listen to audiobooks? If not, then I think you'll have to download the MP3 version of audiobooks in order to listen to them on your Kindle, and you'll have to transfer them via your Kindle's USB cable into your Music folder to listen to them. I think.


No, I already have an iPod that my husband got me a couple of years ago - I think I used it once and now my daughter has it. I would rather listen to the audiobooks on my Kindle so that I can knit while I listen. I will try the MP3 download this evening as you suggested and see if that works. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> I know how to do the KindleFix script so I can read library ebooks on my Kindle, but it would still be nice to have a Sony so I have a reader that natively reads different formats, is going in the direction of providing their customers more open access to ebooks not purchased from them, and so in case KindleFix and other scripts stop working due to a software change I can keep reading library ebooks on the Sony.
> 
> Did that make any sense at all? I'm waiting for the next version of Sony to come out before I purchase, though, because it's rumored to have instant download capability via wifi, as well as some of the other features that our Kindles have.


I certainly understand why you want 3rd ereader, Sony. As you might remember I have Sony. I recently converted the lit format ebook to Sony and mobi format. Sony format came out okay but mobi... it was readable but format was terrible so I'm using Sony to read that story. I love my Kindle but it is good to have a choice. 

So Sony might have a wifi ereader. That is interesting. I'll be looking forward to more detail about that.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Brooke said:


> No, I already have an iPod that my husband got me a couple of years ago - I think I used it once and now my daughter has it. I would rather listen to the audiobooks on my Kindle so that I can knit while I listen. I will try the MP3 download this evening as you suggested and see if that works. Thank you for your help!


Brooke, please tell us how it works for you. I bet there are others who'd prefer to listen on their Kindle, too.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I certainly understand why you want 3rd ereader, Sony. As you might remember I have Sony. I recently converted the lit format ebook to Sony and mobi format. Sony format came out okay but mobi... it was readable but format was terrible so I'm using Sony to read that story. I love my Kindle but it is good to have a choice.
> 
> So Sony might have a wifi ereader. That is interesting. I'll be looking forward to more detail about that.


Shizu, I think we talked about your Sony in chat, didn't we? The scuttlebutt now is that Sony has stopped producing more 505's and 700's and are only selling their leftover stock. Theories are that they are either getting out of the ebook market entirely, or they're preparing the way for their new reader supposedly coming out in August. I hope that it's not the former - a little competition for the Kindle is good for everyone! I'll let you know if I hear anything else.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> Shizu, I think we talked about your Sony in chat, didn't we? The scuttlebutt now is that Sony has stopped producing more 505's and 700's and are only selling their leftover stock. Theories are that they are either getting out of the ebook market entirely, or they're preparing the way for their new reader supposedly coming out in August. I hope that it's not the former - a little competition for the Kindle is good for everyone! I'll let you know if I hear anything else.


Yep, we talked in chat about Sony. I sure hope Sony is producing the new one. I'll be waiting to hear any news about it.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I was happy to see my local library on the Overdrive list. Of course, the only ebooks they have are in ePub format, so no Kindle love. I may have to at least check out the audiobook selection.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Xopher said:


> I was happy to see my local library on the Overdrive list. Of course, the only ebooks they have are in ePub format, so no Kindle love. I may have to at least check out the audiobook selection.


If they're in the ePub format, it would require stripping the DRM in order to read it, not just adding your Kindle's PID. Ask them if they can add Mobipocket format to their selections - maybe they don't realize that any of their patrons would prefer that format.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I sent an email to Overdrive and they said you drag and drop books into the Kindle documents folder and they should appear on the Kindle.

"Hello Beth,

Thank you for your interest in OverDrive Media. OverDrive MP3
Audiobooks should work on both your iPod Shuffle and Kindle, but the
OverDrive Media Console Transfer Wizard does not support transfer to the
2nd Generation iPod Shuffle. With the iPod Shuffle, once you have
downloaded the MP3 Audiobook with OverDrive Media Console, you will need
to add the downloaded files to your iTunes Library using the following
steps.

- Open iTunes and go to File > Add Folder to Library. 
- Browse to My Documents > My Media > MP3 Audiobooks > [Title of Book]
to add the files for a specific title to iTunes, or browse to Documents
> My Media > MP3 Audiobooks, to add files for all the titles you have
acquired to iTunes. 
- Click 'Open'.

Once you have added the title to your iTunes library, you will sync it
as you would other MP3 files.

Though we have not personally tested the Kindle, there might be a
similar issue where the Transfer Wizard does not recognize the syncing
method used by this device. Like the Shuffle, once the MP3 files have
been downloaded with OverDrive Media Console, the files can be
transferred to the Kindle using your usual method of transfer.

Both the iPod Shuffle (2nd Generation) and Kindle do not support
OverDrive WMA Audiobooks. We apologize for any inconvenience.

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance.

Thank you,
The OverDrive Media Support Team"

Hope this helps. I love being able to get free library audio books. I listen on my Mac and PC and iPod. Too big too listen on the Kindle though. Maybe one chapter at a time.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> Hope this helps. I love being able to get free library audio books. I listen on my Mac and PC and iPod. Too big too listen on the Kindle though. Maybe one chapter at a time.


Thanks so much for sharing this with us. As far as I know, the Kindle isn't compatible with MWA files, only MP3. Is that what you've found?


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's some info about the rumored new Sony models coming out soon:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52303


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Kindle's buttons better than Sony. So wonder how touch screen will be like but hate to touch screen though... lol.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I like Kindle's buttons better than Sony. So wonder how touch screen will be like but hate to touch screen though... lol.


I like Kindle's buttons better than button placement on the current Sony models (as well as the upcoming 300, if the pics are real). I'm willing to try the touchscreen to see how I like it. I don't own an iPod or other device with a lot of touchscreen features, so I don't use it enough to have a preference. I would think fingerprints would be an issue, though. If the 600 has a dictionary and search, I'd be willing to try it even more. I think if it had wifi, too, it would be the best of both worlds (with both a Kindle & and a Sony, I'd have expanded format compatability, plus expanded wireless access).

Anyway... I'm waiting to get all the details. Hopefully they'll announce it this month, and then I'll go from there.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> I like Kindle's buttons better than button placement on the current Sony models (as well as the upcoming 300, if the pics are real). I'm willing to try the touchscreen to see how I like it. I don't own an iPod or other device with a lot of touchscreen features, so I don't use it enough to have a preference. I would think fingerprints would be an issue, though. If the 600 has a dictionary and search, I'd be willing to try it even more. I think if it had wifi, too, it would be the best of both worlds (with both a Kindle & and a Sony, I'd have expanded format compatability, plus expanded wireless access).
> 
> Anyway... I'm waiting to get all the details. Hopefully they'll announce it this month, and then I'll go from there.


Ohh... if the 600 has a dictionary and search, I'm willing to try too. I really miss the dictionary when I'm using Sony.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm bummed, either I'm not doing the search correctly or the library doesn't have any of the JD Robb In Death series are available at the library in ebook. Most are on audio book. Guess I won't complain too much. I can download to my ipod for the audio but there are just some books I'd like to read...not hear. 

I did find some of James Patterson, Alex Cross series but it doesn't have book 5 LOL. aw well i'm sure I can find lots to do while listing to audio 

So now I need to buy a radio thing that will hold my ipod and play it. Its hard to wear earplugs all day long.   Everytime i eat or yawn or move they fall out LOL.

theresam


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Theresam, you're probably doing the search just fine. Most of the In Death books aren't in eBook format on OverDrive. I've found only 1 - Salvation in Death. The reader is very good, but I usually prefer eBooks, too, because I read faster than the reader can speak (on all ebooks, not just the In Death books). And I usually get sleepy when I listen to audiobooks for a while. And I like putting my own inflections into the dialogue I'm reading.

All that said, I do like the In Death reader and enjoyed getting to know Roarke and Eve through her voice in the couple of books I listened to. I also really liked her voice for Roarke, Eve, Trina, and for Mavis. Not so much for Peabody, though. 

Also, I like listening to audiobooks for Moning's Highlander series. The reader is Phil Gigante, and yummm... His voice is eargasmic.   If you're interested in reading/listening to those, start with Kiss of the Highlander and go from there. They're probably available via OverDrive at your library.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL, I like that eargasmic.  Like Sean Connery's voice (before he started whistling when he spoke )  We used to say if he read a dictionary on tape we'd buy it   ! 

Anyway thanks for letting me know about the reader. I'm listening to World Without End. The reader is ok but its just weird a guys voice trying to do a girls voice. They all sound like they have colds and I get distracted a bit but am enjoying the book. It's been so hot here at night for a while that i just went to bed and listend because I knew I wouldn't be getting any sleep anyway and it was too hot for a light.

I'll give the Highlander series a try and the In Death series as well. I can at least use them driving to school and back and walking around Campus.

thanks again


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Just wanted to report back that the new Sony model 600 does have dictionary support (as well as search, I think) and freehand highlighting/annotating (with a Stylus). It's a touchscreen, with extra storage capacity via SD card and something else. There's no sidelight on this one, so the rumor is that the screen is as sharp as the 505. So far, no word on wifi capability. It's price is reported to be $299.

Here's a link to a discussion with more links:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52537

They also have a cheaper model with fewer features (the 300), for $199.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info BookishMom


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Just an update about Sony's new readers. Sony has officially announced the 300 and 600 models, but they're also inviting folks to a press conference on the 24th or 25th (can't remember exactly which date) and people are predicting that they're announcing a 3rd new model that'll be larger and have wi-fi or another form of wireless access. I'll try to post back when I find out for certain.

Also, in case I didn't mention this before, the New York Public Library no longer offers non-resident library cards. The Washington DC library system does, but you have to go in person to get it. Both of these libraries have good OverDrive ebook collections, workable on the Kindle, with modifications. They also have audiobook collections, workable on the Kindle, but better suited (in my opinion) with a good MP3 player (I recommend the Sansa Clip).

Back to your regular programming...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just went on the NY Public Library website for first time since February when I made a list of books there that I'm interested in reading.  I think they've done the website over and my list is gone.  I'm looking for ebooks and see something about Google, but I don't understand how to get them to read.  I just skimmed over this thread, but I'm still confused.

Could someone tell me if I can use my kindle for NYPL ebooks?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I found an ebooks area in the NYPL website:

http://ebooks.nypl.org/F9B2EB48-53BB-4EB4-8DED-167177867D2D/10/257/en/default.htm

Then I noticed that earlier in this thread, Amazon doesn't want us to discuss this?

Whew! I guess I'm up too late and am confused since it looks like NYPL has the tools to allow this. Is this post going to be wiped out. If so, would the moderator please send me a PM and perhaps let me know if I can get directions from someone here privately?

Thanks.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I borrowed "A Lion Called Christian" ebook from the NYPL website.  I thought it was mobipocket, but I could only put it on the adobe digital reader.  Pictures look great, but I don't think I'm going to read this on my computer.  It's a 21-day ebook.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think I should release this ebook and get the mobireader version.  It's good until Sept. 1st.  I read a message on this thread that said that the library can't loan the file to anyone else until I'm done with it.  Hmmmm.  It doesn't give a way to send it back before the due date.

Just call me "confused."


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I think I should release this ebook and get the mobireader version. It's good until Sept. 1st. I read a message on this thread that said that the library can't loan the file to anyone else until I'm done with it. Hmmmm. It doesn't give a way to send it back before the due date.
> 
> Just call me "confused."


You can return Adobe books to the library early. Just follow the instructions on their website. MobiPocket books can't be returned early, unfortunately.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I just went on the NY Public Library website for first time since February when I made a list of books there that I'm interested in reading. I think they've done the website over and my list is gone. I'm looking for ebooks and see something about Google, but I don't understand how to get them to read. I just skimmed over this thread, but I'm still confused.
> 
> Could someone tell me if I can use my kindle for NYPL ebooks?


Any of the ebooks from the NYPL (and other libraries with OverDrive) can be read on your computer with Adobe or MobiPocket software (downloadable from the library website). The MobiPocket versions can be read on the Kindle by adding the device ID so that it can be read by the Kindle. You have to download a file or two and then run a script to do this (not difficult). For the Adobe formats (PDF, ePub), you'd have to strip the DRM and then shift it to a format readable to the Kindle in order to read them. They don't reformat well... I much prefer MobiPocket version, when possible.

Or, you can get one of the new Sony readers coming out that are already formatted to work with library ebooks, plus all of Google's public domain books.

I hope all of this helps!


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

More news for those following the news of Sony's new readers.

Here's a link to the 600 at Sony Style:
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665921192

And the 600 manual:
http://www.sonystyle.com/wcsstore/SonyStyleStorefrontAssetStore/pdf/warranty/SEL-asset-166216.pdf

Here's a link to the 300:
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665921188

And the 300 manual:
http://www.sonystyle.com/wcsstore/SonyStyleStorefrontAssetStore/pdf/warranty/SEL-asset-166215.pdf


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know about the 300, but the 600 can be locked so others (children, whoever) can't see or access your books. That's one thing I've always wished I could do with my Kindle. 

It also has a text memo area that you can use your stylus or touch keyboard to write yourself notes.

It's looking better and better...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> Any of the ebooks from the NYPL (and other libraries with OverDrive) can be read on your computer with Adobe or MobiPocket software (downloadable from the library website). The MobiPocket versions can be read on the Kindle by adding the device ID so that it can be read by the Kindle. You have to download a file or two and then run a script to do this (not difficult). For the Adobe formats (PDF, ePub), you'd have to strip the DRM and then shift it to a format readable to the Kindle in order to read them. They don't reformat well... I much prefer MobiPocket version, when possible.
> 
> Or, you can get one of the new Sony readers coming out that are already formatted to work with library ebooks, plus all of Google's public domain books.
> 
> I hope all of this helps!


Thanks for all the tips. Haven't tried yet but hope to get to that soon.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I appreciate all the info that has been posted about audio books, in this thread and a couple of others (esp. the Time Traveler's Wife & 'darn you Outlander fan-girls').  And especially for the info posted, I think by CegAbq, about the features to look for in an mp3 player for audiobooks.

I went ahead & bought my DH a Sansa Fuze for his birthday (over the protests of my DS, who thought I should by an iPod).  Then he mentioned that he wanted me to get him The Shack for his kindle.  He likes to read, but is a slow reader.  And I thought people had posted positive comments about the audiobook version of The Shack.  So I bought that for him from Audible & he has really been enjoying the experience of listening to it this weekend.

Next I plan to check out what my library offers.  I think I looked at the Overdrive website & they did not list our library, but did have the VA Community Colleges.  I may have to sign up for a class, so that I can use their library.  Or move back in with my parents in the Cleveland, Ohio area.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

lynninva said:


> Next I plan to check out what my library offers. I think I looked at the Overdrive website & they did not list our library, but did have the VA Community Colleges. I may have to sign up for a class, so that I can use their library. Or move back in with my parents in the Cleveland, Ohio area.


Check with your local VA Comm. College to see if they have community memberships. My local comm. college does and I don't take any courses there. As far as Cleveland library... maybe your parents wouldn't mind if you borrowed their library card number to download an ebook or audiobook from time to time.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to post an update about the new Sony 600. Several Canadians have already had a chance to see them and the reviews aren't very positive. They say the touch function is still negatively impacting screen clarity. Here's a link to videos, and there are other reviews at the MobileRead forum:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54294

I still want to compare it side-by-side with my Kindle, but from what I see on these videos, I think my Kindle 2 is still going to be my reader of choice.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

The new Sony Readers are getting better reviews now. If anyone is interested in a compilation of reviews, here's a post in the MobileRead forums that has links to all of them in one post:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55030

Also, I found this review very interesting:

http://ireaderreview.com/2009/08/26/kindle-vs-sony-reader-touch-edition/

It's a comparison of the Sony 600 and the Kindle 2, and details the pros and cons of each. I love the pros of the Sony, but the glare on the screen is a problem. A lot of people said it's not as bad as it seems in person because you can adjust the slant to get rid of the glare, but I read in a room with florescent lights, so I'm wondering if it will be an issue.

You can't really get a good comparison of the contrast of the font color in this video because the K2 is showing regular font, and the Sony is showing italics. Italics never shows well in contrast, so it's not a good comparison. I wish he would've made the fonts comparable before doing the video, but it was a good video nevertheless. Also, I was surprised at how responsive writing freehand with the stylus was. I wonder how Sony managed that with eInk's slow refresh rate?

And here is a post with pictures of the K2, 505, and 600 under the same lighting conditions (to show a more accurate picture of the glare/contrast of each):

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54982

Anyway, thought those of you interested in what the competition is offering would be interested.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm getting a lot of questions about library ebooks via email, so I thought I'd bump this up so folks can find it more easily.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I think many people are considering Sony for their library ebook. The 505 was on clearance for about $198 and the Cover with the Light $45.48 at Target. I bought this light and I really love it. I have LightWedge Paperback Book Light and Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 Light for my Kindle but this is the best light. I wish the Kindle will have this kind of light. So if anyone is going to get the 505 and read in the dark a lot, this might be worth considering.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I recently started checking out audiobooks from our public library through OverDrive when they became downloadable to the iPod.  

I've listened to two so far, and they both routinely skip chapters.  For example, the book might be divided into 10 parts, and when it gets to the end of Part 1, it will then skip to Part 3 instead of 2.  There's no real warning if I am just listening and not looking at the iPod, so I have to pay attention when it gets to the end of a Part. 

Hubby looked into it and said others are also complaining of the same issues.  I'm really bummed b/c I was really hoping the audiobooks would allow me to get through that TBR list faster!  Anybody else having the same frustration or found a solution?  

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been using Overdrive for about 4 months now and have had no problem with skipping chapters.  
I'm curious as to what might be the problem.
Have you tried deleting Overdrive from your computer and loading it again?  I don't know if that would
do anything, but it would be what I would try first.
deb


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I've never had a problem with OverDrive audiobooks, either, but I don't use an iPod to listen to them. Do you think it may be an iPod issue?


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I think many people are considering Sony for their library ebook. The 505 was on clearance for about $198 and the Cover with the Light $45.48 at Target. I bought this light and I really love it. I have LightWedge Paperback Book Light and Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 Light for my Kindle but this is the best light. I wish the Kindle will have this kind of light. So if anyone is going to get the 505 and read in the dark a lot, this might be worth considering.


Some people are findiing the 505 on clearance for under $70 at local Target stores (not all Target stores, but some). Just thought I'd throw that in there.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

wow, $70 is a good price for an ereader.  I guess I better spend some time researching 
that model.
deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for responding.  I think it is an iPod issue, at least that's what Hubby said from his research.  I've listened to a couple on OverDrive from my PC without problems.   I will try re-downloading OverDrive to see if that helps.  

But first, off to Target to check for Sony eReaders!

N 

Modified to add: Update:  Called 3 Targets.  No luck.  All sold out.  N


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, $70. I would buy it for backup since I have a lot of Sony format ebooks.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Thanks for responding. I think it is an iPod issue, at least that's what Hubby said from his research. I've listened to a couple on OverDrive from my PC without problems. I will try re-downloading OverDrive to see if that helps.
> 
> But first, off to Target to check for Sony eReaders!
> 
> ...


I have a Creative Zen mp3 player and use it almost exclusively for audiobooks, including those from Overdrive through my library.
Everyone once in a while I have the same issue: what seems to happen is that the transfer to my player does not get done "in order" somehow & so the parts don't play in order. It's very weird, because if i look at folder & filenames, everything seems to be labeled properly, but they appear in improper order on my player & they play in that improper order; I have to manually select a part when it jumps to the wrong part.

I've never been able figure out why it does it all, or why it only does it very occasionally.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Shizu said:


> Wow, $70. I would buy it for backup since I have a lot of Sony format ebooks.


$70 is a steal compared to everything else.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> I have a Creative Zen mp3 player and use it almost exclusively for audiobooks, including those from Overdrive through my library.
> Everyone once in a while I have the same issue: what seems to happen is that the transfer to my player does not get done "in order" somehow & so the parts don't play in order. It's very weird, because if i look at folder & filenames, everything seems to be labeled properly, but they appear in improper order on my player & they play in that improper order; I have to manually select a part when it jumps to the wrong part.
> 
> I've never been able figure out why it does it all, or why it only does it very occasionally.


When I look at my iPod, all the parts are in the correct order, but for some reason, it pretty much always skips the next one. So, for example, in a 12 part book, at the end of part 11, it just stopped playing. I'm going to fiddle with it to see if maybe I can rename the parts or something.

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm listening to Emma on my iPod.  It has only stopped once at the end of a segment, or file.  
Every other time it has automatically went to the next file.
deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I tried to "outsmart" the system by putting all the chapters on a playlilst and playing from that, but it _still_ skipped! Oh, well, I'll keep trying! 

How nice it must be to listen to an Austen book! I'm going to look for _Pride and Prejudice_!

N


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Any luck with correcting the skipping problems?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

For my Creative players, occasionally I have problems with the files not playing in order, but I make a playlist and they play fine as long as I go to my playlist setting and play the book from there.
If the book isn't from Overdrive or Audible, then the files have to be numbered correctly and put on a playlist.  I use my Creative software (Creative Mediasource Organizer) to do my playlists.  If you have an iPod, make sure it isn't a Shuffle or in a shuffle mode when playing.  I still think the Creative and Sansa brand MP3 players are the best for audiobooks.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I haven't had any other bright ideas since fiddling with the playlist, which didn't work for my iPod.  Sigh.  I just have to pay attention when I get to the end of each part, I guess.

N


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Just adding a note to this thread that the new B&N nook seems to read OverDrive library ebooks, too.


----------



## AriThom (Jul 11, 2021)

Bookish Mom, for me you're a godsend! I have just one question that you haven't already answered. Essentially the only way I can read books is audio. The only reason I'm desperate to buy a Kindle is VoiceOver will read me a book that does not yet have an audio version. That's a life-saver, since I haven't the funds to buy every ebook that I want VoiceOver to read to me. My question is, if I can get a library eBook onto a Kindle Fire, will VoiceOver read the library ebook aloud to me?

Thank you so much. Your explanations are wonderfully clear. ~ Ari Thompson


----------



## sarasvipul (10 mo ago)

I do remember a time without internet, and a time with bad internet. But it's made life so much easier I just don't want to remember. 
vidmate app mobdro


----------

